# Un iPad cellulaire obligatoire pour l'étranger ?



## diegue (19 Octobre 2012)

Le problème se pose beaucoup moins e France où l'on peut faire de plus en plus de partage de connexion avec l'iPhone (yc avec Sosh)
Le problème est pour l'étranger, car il n'est pas évident de trouver un opérateur qui fasse du prépayé avec partage de connexion (USA, ..), mais je me trompe peut-être d'où ce sujet de discussion !
Comme il n'est pas évident de trouver partout une borne Wifi, je me pose donc la question pour un iPad mini de le prendre, ou non, avec 3/4 G (à condition que cette option soit proposée bien sûr !).
Pourriez vous me donner vos avis et conseils 
Merci


----------

